
Shortsighted Greed (Angels are Good) - jcwentz
http://ricksegal.typepad.com/pmv/2007/07/shortsighted-gr.html
======
gleb
That's all nice and well, and warrants are better, but who wants to spend that
kind of money on legal fees for a small angel round. If you are doing >$500k
than it's a different story.

